# hola



## Sheikra (28 Agosto 2012)

anche se non sono praticamente mai intervenuta vi ho sempre seguiti.
complimenti a tutto lo staff per il nuovo forum, si vede che ci tenete davvero alla community che si è creata in questi anni!


----------



## Vinz (28 Agosto 2012)

Welcome!!


----------

